# strange temp gauge issue



## Tower (Oct 10, 2006)

started the car up tonight after work.Its rather cold here in WI atm,and within about oh 30 seconds of having it run,this chime went off,and the info cluster told me Engine was hot.I looked at the gauge,and it went from cold,shooting all the way up to hot.I backed up,and it went back to normal.WTF..hot after 30 seconds of running in about 35F weather?

Anyone else run into this at all?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

:confused My gauges also are crazy sometimes. the speedo will shoot up to like 180 driving through town. I drive fast but... Then i will shut it off and turn it on and it all goes away for another month or two


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Tower said:


> started the car up tonight after work.Its rather cold here in WI atm,and within about oh 30 seconds of having it run,this chime went off,and the info cluster told me Engine was hot.I looked at the gauge,and it went from cold,shooting all the way up to hot.I backed up,and it went back to normal.WTF..hot after 30 seconds of running in about 35F weather?
> 
> Anyone else run into this at all?


Hmm, maybe a sticky t-stat.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> :confused My gauges also are crazy sometimes. the speedo will shoot up to like 180 driving through town. I drive fast but... Then i will shut it off and turn it on and it all goes away for another month or two


I've heard of your problem. I believe there is a TSB for it.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

:confused TSB??


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Technical Service Bulletin, it lets the dealer know its been an issue and how to fix it. Happens every so often on mine as well. First few times I shut down and restarted it and everything was fine. Last time, no where to pull over and it resolved in a few seconds. Its an electrical gremlin, if its annoying enough, see the dealer, otherwise, just watch it carefully.


----------



## Tower (Oct 10, 2006)

taking it in on Wed to have em look at the shifter rattle,,ill mention this,the rattle,the rear end whine..ive also noticed the knocking from the rear was well..Strange tho..when I took it for a test drive before I bought it,I noticed none of these things.Guess once ya plunk down 17k for a car,ya tend to notice ALOT more lol


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Yep, there's definitely a TSB for your instrument cluster. That was a common problem on early build 2004s. The good news is that is can definitely, and effectively, fixed.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Tower said:


> taking it in on Wed to have em look at the shifter rattle,,ill mention this,the rattle,the rear end whine..ive also noticed the knocking from the rear was well..Strange tho..when I took it for a test drive before I bought it,I noticed none of these things.Guess once ya plunk down 17k for a car,ya tend to notice ALOT more lol


Crank up the Blaupunk!!!!!


----------



## Tower (Oct 10, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> Crank up the Blaupunk!!!!!



LOL its not THAT bad of a system if tweaked right.Im not exactly the I LOVE IT LOUD AND BASSY kinda guy anymore. I lost that urge when I hit 25 (now 34)


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Bringing up this subject again. Anyone take your car in for this with no warenty? $$$? Mine is in the shop right now.


----------



## bigdawg77 (Nov 5, 2006)

I noticed Taxman's 04 do that the other day when we wre riding around, pulled up at a light and the temp gauge jumped to hot.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Tower said:


> taking it in on Wed to have em look at the shifter rattle,,ill mention this,the rattle,the rear end whine..ive also noticed the knocking from the rear was well..Strange tho..when I took it for a test drive before I bought it,I noticed none of these things.Guess once ya plunk down 17k for a car,ya tend to notice ALOT more lol


I have the shifter rattle and it is only getting worse. No rear end whine. Dealer still hasn't made good on it, I'm going to buy and new shifter and make them put it in. The stock shifter is worthless. I think they also came in the Hundai.:willy:


----------

